# 1970 GTO tail light lenses



## 1970GTO (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello, 
Could someone please tell me where I can find reproduction or new tail light lenses for 1970 GTO.
Hopefully at a decent price.

Thanks!

J


----------



## judgeman6970 (Feb 11, 2007)

*repro tail lights*

yeah..check ames performance..i think they are or will be making them......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Look at item 89 and 90 on this link, lemans NOS ;

http://www.billionsandtrillionsinc.com/pontiac.asp#

Ebay;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/70-G...yZ140741QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is the Ames PDF catalog, click on PDF download and do a search for L148CR or go to page 96,

http://www.who-sells-it.com/images/catalogs/661/pdf_256.pdf


----------



## 1970GTO (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks i'll check those places,



05GTO said:


> Look at item 89 and 90 on this link, lemans NOS ;
> 
> http://www.billionsandtrillionsinc.com/pontiac.asp#
> 
> ...


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

70 is a one year tail light lens. The 71 and 72 will fit it with the exception of no trim ring around it. They were having a lot of problem with the stainless trim staying on the reproductions, and Ames pulled them off their shelf for a while. I have no knowledge of the status of them right now. Ames is very knowledgeable about this.


----------

